# Heckington Manor, January 2014



## Stealthstar79 (Jan 12, 2014)

Built in the early 1900s in the village of Heckington in Lincoln lies this abandoned manor house which became a rehabilitation home for alcoholics. It was closed due to government funding and has been lying empty since. Visited here a few years ago, was in very good shape then. Now it is falling into disrepair. The beautiful fire place from the living room has been stolen 

This was plan B of the day, our first location ended short, but we got to have a long and friendly chat with the owners!


----------



## Badger (Jan 12, 2014)

Wow, I love the staircase & the stained glass window. Thanks for posting these.


----------



## tumble112 (Jan 12, 2014)

Great stuff and a fabulous staircase too. Pity the stained glass window is boarded up, but of course it would be smashed if it wasn't


----------



## mockingbird (Jan 12, 2014)

Nice features inside here  nice stuff!


----------



## mrtoby (Jan 12, 2014)

good stuff, shame we didn't bump into you.


----------



## LittleOz (Jan 12, 2014)

Stairs, chairs, stained glass, fancy ceilings, pug. This place seems to have everything!


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 12, 2014)

Those windows are quite something,great images.


----------



## TylerDarko23 (Jan 12, 2014)

If you take your Pug on explores you are awsome


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 13, 2014)

Lovely photos! 
Great report you should be well happy with that set, last pic is my fave


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jan 13, 2014)

UrbanX said:


> Lovely photos!
> Great report you should be well happy with that set, last pic is my fave



Thanks
 ha ha Yogi , Lord of the Manor!


----------



## Paulytwotanks (Jan 13, 2014)

Really liked this, thanks for posting. Would love to live in a house with a staircase like that!


----------



## Froggy (Jan 15, 2014)

Dog looks happy


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jan 15, 2014)

Froggy said:


> Dog looks happy




Not sure if that is sarcasm!? Lol

Yogi always looks a grumpy crossed eyed, wrinkly old man!


----------



## krela (Jan 15, 2014)

Stealthstar79 said:


> Yogi always looks a grumpy crossed eyed, wrinkly old man!



That's inbreeding for you...


----------



## Nikokas (Jan 22, 2014)

Well done as usual


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jan 23, 2014)

Nikokas said:


> Well done as usual



Thanks! 
Nice to see you back!


----------



## Kezz44 (Jan 28, 2014)

Looks good! Thanks


----------



## frizman (Jan 29, 2014)

The fireplace was there when I did this in summer last year... Its such a shame to see the old place getting worse.. Its bloody dark on the ground floor.....


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jan 29, 2014)

Yes it is very dark, It's a relief to get up the stairs! 
shame about the fireplace, not the easiest thing to steal with the location and boarding!


----------



## MD (Jan 29, 2014)

looks like a bed has gone too !!!


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jan 29, 2014)

MD said:


> looks like a bed has gone too !!!



NICE!


----------

